

Building your site with Twitter's Bootstrap toolkit? Tell us - simonhamp
http://builtwithbootstrap.tumblr.com/

======
fduran
Submitted. BTW, when I click on "Description" the bottom row with email, name
and submit button scroll down out of view in Chrome and Firefox, so I couldn't
submit descriptions.

~~~
simonhamp
Sorry, that seems to be a problem with the theme we're using or the way Tumblr
handles submissions... we're looking into it!

------
simonhamp
Thanks for the submissions so far folks. They're working their way into the
list

